# Kein Internet beim Windows 7 start



## Casi (11. November 2009)

Heho
Habe da ein kleines Problem. Habe letztes WE meinen PC mit Windows 7 versorgt. Installation klappte bestens. Sämtliche Hardware wurde erkannt und läuft. Bis auf das kleine Problem mit dem Internet. Nach dem Start bekomme ich keine Verbindung. Erst wenn ich die LANverbindung einmal manuell deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert habe funzt es einwandfrei. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es nicht an der Hardware liegt denn unter WinXP (habe ich sicherheitshalber aich noch drauf) treten keinerlei Probleme auf. Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tip für mich denn irgendwie nervt mich das.


----------



## jetztaber (11. November 2009)

Versuchs mal mit dem neuesten Treiber vom Hersteller des Lan-Chips auf dem Board.


----------



## Casi (12. November 2009)

War mein erster Verdacht. Ist aber der neueste Treiber von Realtek drauf. Daran kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## lord-elveon (13. November 2009)

Hol dir den Treiber von Windows Update... Bei mir ging manchmal das Internet nicht, dann hab ich das ding ausm gerätemanager deinstalliert, neu reingesteckt und den treiber von windows update holen.

versuchs einfach mal.

grüße lord-elveon


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. November 2009)

lord-elveon schrieb:


> Hol dir den Treiber von Windows Update... Bei mir ging manchmal das Internet nicht, dann hab ich das ding ausm gerätemanager deinstalliert, neu reingesteckt und den treiber von windows update holen.
> 
> versuchs einfach mal.
> 
> grüße lord-elveon


MEGA-DANKE!
Gestern: 1u1 nervt mit der I-Netleitung und dann klappt LAN nicht...


----------



## Casi (14. November 2009)

Bring irgendwie auch nix. Beim nächsten Neustart installiert 7 den Treiber neu und gleiche Spielchen beginnt von vorne. Könnte es vielleicht an der Firewall (GData) liegen? Hatte diesbezüglich eigentlich noch nie Probleme. Aber bei neuen Betriebssystemen kann man ja nie wissen. Falls da jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat bitte mal um Handzeichen


----------



## rudi77 (16. November 2009)

ich habe auch solche probleme bei win 7 weis auch langsam nicht weiter mein i-net schaltet sich mal nach 1 std oder auch mal nach 5 std einfach ab ein neustart bringt da zwar erstmal was aber ständig tritt dieses problem wieder auf, router und modem sind i.o. 

vllt hat ja noch jemand einen rat 

mfg rudi


----------



## Casi (20. November 2009)

TaTa
Hab den Fehler gefunden. Es war die Firewall (GData Internet Security). Die hat irgendwie beim hochfahren den (oder die oder das) DNS gestört oder blockiert oder was auch immer. Hab sie in bester Try and Error Manier mal probehalber deinstalliert (hat eine Ewigkeit gedauert) und siehe da. Es funzt wie blöd. Hab jetzt ZoneAlarm und Antivir installiert und es sind keine Probs mehr vorhanden. Scheinbar hat GData da wohl noch ein paar Probleme was die Kompati zu 7 angeht.


----------



## rudi77 (24. November 2009)

Das Gerät bzw. die Ressource (Webproxy) ist nicht für das Akzeptieren von  Verbindungen an Port "9666" eingerichtet. was auch immer die damit meinten

bin langsam echt ratlos


----------



## ghostadmin (24. November 2009)

Antivir und Windows 7? Mach das besser wieder schnell rückgängig wenn du nicht scharf drauf bist das demnächst dein System lahmgelegt ist... 

btw:
Bei mir tritt das Problem auf wenn ich Adobe Master Collection CS3 installiere. Das läst sich auch nie komplett installieren und wenn ich nach der Installation neu starte -> Internet tot. 

btw2: Auf meinem jetzigen Rechner ist auch GData Internet Sec installiert -> keine Probleme^^


----------



## teKau^ (26. November 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Antivir und Windows 7? Mach das besser wieder schnell rückgängig wenn du nicht scharf drauf bist das demnächst dein System lahmgelegt ist...


 
Moin erstmal! Hat AntiVir so viele Lücken oder wie meinste das ? Zu dem Problem möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.. Ich hab genau das selbe Problem und bei muss ich folgendes machen! Wenn ich meinen Rechner runtergefahren habe muss ich das Netzteil für ein paar Sekunden ausmachen bis die komplette Spannung vom MB weg ist. Das dauert ein paar Sekunden und dann erlischen alle Led`s. Wenn ich das Netzteil dann wieder anmache und den Rechner hochfahre, funktioniert mein Inet! Wenn ich jedoch einen "Neustart" mache, fährt zwar mein System wieder hoch ABER mein Inet ist tot! "Es wurde kein Netzwerkadapter gefunden" heisst es dann! Trotz aktuellster Treiber bleibts bei diesem Problem! Sowas hatte ich noch nie und solangsam nervts mich jedesmal hinter meinen Rechner zu kriechen um das Netzteil auszumachen.. Wie kann das denn miteinander zusammenhängen ? 

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (26. November 2009)

Naja man braucht sich ja nur die Probleme anschauen die Antivir mit Win 7 hat.... Das auf Win 7 zu installieren ist eine tickende Zeitbombe bei der es früher oder später wohl Klick machen wird. ^^


----------



## Casi (12. Dezember 2009)

Also mal zu Antivir. Hab des ja nu seit einem Monat auf Win 7 laufen. Im Gegensatz zu GData hab ich keinerleine Probleme. Keine Hänger, keine Fehlermeldungen. Falls da jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht bitte mal melden. Das System ist auch nach meinem Empfinden schneller.
Bin im übrigen was die Kompatiblität von Win 7 angeht echt zufrieden. Im Gegensatz zu Vista (würg) hab ich bis jetzt jedes Prog zum laufen gebracht. Sogar ältere Perlen wie Diablo 2 funzen.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich verwende jetzt GData und habe 0 Probleme.^^


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen,hab genau den gleichen scheiss!! W7 64 bit installiert funktioniert alles bis auf kein Internet zugang!! bin echt ratlos,übrigens die neue Antivir version sollte mit W7 64bit jetzt funktionieren


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Dezember 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja man braucht sich ja nur die Probleme anschauen die Antivir mit Win 7 hat.... Das auf Win 7 zu installieren ist eine tickende Zeitbombe bei der es früher oder später wohl Klick machen wird. ^^




Und welche sollen das sein?

Außer den Fehlalarme die Antivir gerne produziert?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2009)

nun man kann antivir von avira nutzen.
aber man muss sich selber um angriffe sowie firewall kümmern,wer häufiger im torrent netz unterwegs ist sollte lieber eine suite holen.ansonsten kämpft man mit trojanern sowie meist webangriffen von den browsern aus.
selbst seriöse webseiten haben manchmal wegen dem flashplayer einige lücken wo meist dann schnüffler eingesetz werden um die ip und auch die mac addresse gesucht wird und dann gibbet meist ein eindringsversuch über offene ports.
jeder der eine hardware firewall verwendet braucht auch keine suite dann reicht auch eine windows firewall sowie antivir.


----------

